
Remixing two of the famous Rosling bubble graphics - xyby
http://truth-and-beauty.net/projects/remixing-rosling
======
digitalsushi
On my browser, the little carousel at the top has different sized images and
it causes the entire body to keep jerking up, and down, and up, and down. I
had the patience to inspect the graphs because it's quite interesting, but
this little blip didn't improve things any. Thanks though!

------
pcl
That's a great way to visualize a third dimension on a two-axis graph. Now I'm
thinking about how to do that in d3...

~~~
xyby
Well.. it's simply using the size of the dot for the 3rd dimesion. Not a new
idea.

What makes it visually appealing is that the 3rd dimension is time. And the
x/y parameters do not change much over time. So many dots of similar size are
close to each other generating a path.

Also the motion blur from one dot to the next is useful only because the 3rd
dimension has a special meaning. It would not work if it was "income" instead
of "time".

~~~
pcl
Dot size is used frequently, but I haven't seen many static visualizations
that plot the series multiple times using cues (in this case, dot size and
opacity) to indicate the data relationship. I see it all the time in animation
form, though.

It reminds me of the famous Minard chart of Napoleon's adventures [1], but
doesn't draw the focus as completely to the time dimension as his does to the
survivor dimension.

I think you're right about the special nature of the third dimension in this
case. I wonder what things other than time it'd work for. It feels like it'd
work well for other things that are time-like -- results from different
iterations of an experiment, for example.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Joseph_Minard#Work](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Joseph_Minard#Work)

------
drcomputer
This is a very lovely, thought-provoking graph, from the article:

[http://truth-and-
beauty.net/content/01-projects/10-remixing-...](http://truth-and-
beauty.net/content/01-projects/10-remixing-rosling/01.png)

------
eliben
So in Russia the life expectancy went down, AND the fertility rate went down.
Oh my, the country is in a real demographic problem...

~~~
mnn
Looks like it's been going up again since the 2000s and is back to 1980s
levels now.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Russia#mediavie...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Russia#mediaviewer/File:Russian_male_and_female_life_expectancy.PNG)

Anyone know why it went down in the 90s? I've been looking around and most
sites just say "social and economic turmoil".

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
How much do you know about Russia in the 90s.

~~~
innguest
Are you surprised people don't know this? That's why the US is the new SU and
CN is the new US.

------
rprospero
Interesting that the fertility rate went up in the UK, unlike everywhere else.

~~~
eliben
Could this be because of immigrants, whose birth rates are higher? [just
guessing here]

~~~
SammoJ
So I had always heard this is the case, and now believe this must be a common
misconception. See Table 6 in this file from the Office of National
Statistics:

[http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/publications/re-reference-
tables.h...](http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/publications/re-reference-
tables.html?edition=tcm%3A77-320361)

While from 2004 to 2012 total UK fertility increased from 1.80 to 1.98, the
fertility rate for non-UK born women actually /decreased/ from 2.50 to 2.29
(albeit in a slightly messy non-monotonic fashion) while the fertility rate
for UK born mothers /increased/ from 1.69 to 1.90 quite monotonically.

It would be interesting to see the stats including 2nd and 3rd generation
immigrant mothers (i.e. born in UK both with parents born elsewhere).

~~~
eliben
I wasn't aware of UK-born mothers' increased fertility rate.

However, I'll argue that even if the fertitily rate of immigrant mothers
decreased, this can explain the data because if more immigrants came in, the
average fertility rate goes up (given that immigrants' decreased rate is still
quite a bit higher than UK-born).

------
maaku
Correlation and causation...

Pretty graphs though.

